# Anybody going out for the 2003 crow opener??



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well since the geese are not here, im going do some practice with my 10 gauge on these crows. Hey if we can decoy these little buggers Im happy. I have to see how much over kill this 10 gauge will be on the them , should be fun!!


----------



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

hey, 
I have never hunted crows but i think it would be fun. where do you hunt them? when is the opening? I am going to try to start this spring! :sniper: I doubt you will have anything left after you shoot them with the 10 gauge.  
good luck


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You can find crows anywhere, just have a box of shells and a electronic caller and you will be set, its a great pass time while we wait for the geese to arrive. Have fun


----------



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

ok thanks.
but one of the problems is that i don't have an electronic caller. do you guys jsut go out in a field and put out decoys and call or what ? when do you hunt them ? what time of the year ?

more info please ,thanks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We usually see them in shelter belts, so we go and set up on the end of the belt turn on E-caller and wait. They usually come right over the top you at 20 yards, then you give them HELL. You can also decoy them to, bu thats kindas hit and miss, the main factor to decoy them is to find an area with ALOT of birds. I think the season opens this weekend.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

The E-caller is not the one and only tool for crow hunting, I would never be without a mouth call while crow hunting. One thing about crows is they learn real fast. You have to keep mixing it up unless you have an area with lots (hundreds of crows over a wide area). Our crow season just ended in Wi, I shot about 65 in 6 hunts this winter. We didnt have a lot of crows around but enough to keep me going.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Wood Duck,
This last post is almost exactly two years old! 
Crows do learn very quickly if they have experienced some grim experience at the hands of some crow hunters.

What brand of hand held crow call do you like the best? Also, why?

I've had days where the crows wouldn't pay attention (late in the season) to the e-call at all. On my last hunt this past season it was just like that, to a tee! I shot 95 with just a pair of Mallardtone crow calls and a 12 bore with a trap load of 7 1/2's.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn "Kansas Bob"


----------

